# BDR-DIMB-Trailscout im Harz (Clausthal) 3.-6.07.09



## go-ridin' (3. Juni 2009)

Hi an die Locals,

wie im letzen Jahr sind wir Anfang Juli wieder für 4 Tage in Clausthal-Zellerfeld und lernen gemeinsam die Trails und das zielgruppengerechte Guiding kennen. Wer immer schon mal mit einer Gruppe die Haustrails absurfen wollte, aber glaubt, dem noch nicht gewachsen zu sein oder wer einfach seine Erfahrungsschatz ein wenig erweitern möchte, für den ist die Trailscout-Ausbildung genau richtig! 

Die Mischung aus Theorie (1/3) zu den Themen Tourvorbereitung und -durchführung, Recht und Haftung, Konflikt- und Notfallmanagement sowie ökologische Aspekte und Praxis (2/3) mit Fahrtechnik, Orientierung, Guiding etc. ergibt eine prallvolle Programm von Freitag früh bis Montagnachmittag. 

Der Lehrgang bildet die Grundstufe zum lizenzierten Guide (DIMB/BDR) und Trainer C (MTB-Breitensport) (siehe auch http://www.dimb.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=212&Itemid=126).

Die Ausschreibung zum Trailscout im Harz findet ihr hier: http://www.dimb.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=213&Itemid=127


Have fun -> go-riding'


----------

